# Schwinn Museum piece?



## biggermustache (Oct 21, 2019)

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/galesburg-vintage-schwinn-museum-bike/7003009431.html 

Sound legit?


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow very nice!


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice.  I always thought this color combo, while not rare, is one of the most handsome.  Is that a Phantom seat on it?  Mine looks similar but my bars and seat are not original.   3K seems pretty extreme.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice bike but probably the most common color combo out there. I'd be hard pressed to give up $3k for this bike. It does have the Phantom style seat which may have still been optional in 1950. I'm pretty sure for '49 you could get this seat along with the lit rack and chrome fork legs as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Oct 21, 2019)

It's a great bike for sure, however, I think _museum  piece_, is a bit of a stretch. IMO it's a solid C8 and over priced.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2019)

What is it's worth?


----------



## phantom (Oct 21, 2019)

1motime said:


> What is it's worth?



The short answer is: whatever you can convert it to cash for when you want to sell it. That being said I think a fair estimate/evaluation is around $2,000


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2019)

Lot of fun for 2000


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 21, 2019)

If its a nonlocking bike....this could be the fender dr.'s old bike!!!??


----------



## littleman (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice looking bike


----------



## phantom (Oct 21, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> If its a nonlocking bike....this could be the fender dr.'s old bike!!!??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 21, 2019)

DOH!! its not wes's old bike but im sure he wouldnt protest to owning it...


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 21, 2019)

It's a kick @ss original regardless of the 'hype' story behind it.  Should be worth every penny of 3G's
The distance between this bike and ones that sell for 2 range is huge...  this is miles above the rest.
If the Schwinn co. association is true, then even better!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## phantom (Oct 22, 2019)

Ohhhh, I like that one even more. I guess from the comments in post #14 the Saint Louis bike should be sold today if not gone already.


----------



## unregistered (Oct 22, 2019)

Here it is in Galesburg, IL, some 4 hours north of St. Louis. Scam or casing a wide net? 

https://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/d/galesburg-vintage-schwinn-museum-bike/7002988967.html


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 22, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> If its a nonlocking bike....this could be the fender dr.'s old bike!!!??



AHA!  COULD BE?  
BUT THIS IS A LOCKER!


----------



## Tom1968 (Oct 28, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1083141



Hoummm. This one is different bike I think.  Other one did not have hand lever on left side.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2019)

I went to the museum sale and bikes that people donated were sold.  One Whizzer didn't have any parts inside the motor case.  My friend got the job of building it to run after someone bought it.  By the time I got there it was slim pickings


----------

